# Wot no reviews?



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2009)

It's been pointed out to me that over the last two years, we've managed to garner a grand total of about three reviews for the first WotBS adventure... and that's it. Nobody's reviewed any of the others, and certainly nobody has reviewed the saga as a whole.

So... umm... if any of you guys feel like writing a review, we'd be _really_ grateful!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Mar 8, 2009)

I love the campaign.. but have never really been one for writing reviews.. I will try and get some input from my players and get a couple reviews up!


----------



## Marcon (Mar 10, 2009)

Morrus said:


> It's been pointed out to me that over the last two years, we've managed to garner a grand total of about three reviews for the first WotBS adventure... and that's it. Nobody's reviewed any of the others, and certainly nobody has reviewed the saga as a whole.
> 
> So... umm... if any of you guys feel like writing a review, we'd be _really_ grateful!




Ask and ye shall receive!

-Marcon


----------



## concerro (Mar 13, 2009)

*Lack of reviews*

The Lack of reviews is what has been holding me back. Until the this review I could not get any info. If I find anything else I will post a link here.


----------

